# Help - Sendmail ctladdr



## rhasson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello All,

I searched a lot on the internet, and as I'm a beginner I did not found the solution yet.. :\

Could someone please help me?

I'm having an issue with send mail on FreeBSD...

A lot of emails going out is being blocked by other internet providers because my ctladdr is not a valid email.. so almost of the emails are not being deliveryd or going directly to SPAM... 


```
Aug 24 03:53:50 www sendmail[10020]: o7O6roXK010020: [color="Red"][B]from=<daemon@www.bazaah.com.br>, [/B][/color]size=2310, class=0, nrcpts=1, 
msgid=<201008240653.o7O6rniM010019@www.bazaah.com.br>, bodytype=8BITMIME, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]
Aug 24 03:53:50 www sendmail[10019]: o7O6rniM010019: to=rhasson@hotmail.com, [B][color="Red"]ctladdr=daemon[/color][/B] (1/1), delay=00:00:01, 
xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=32046, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (o7O6roXK010020 Message accepted for delivery)
Aug 24 03:53:52 www sendmail[10022]: o7O6roXK010020: to=<rhasson@hotmail.com>, [B][color="Red"]ctladdr=<daemon@www.bazaah.com.br> 
[/color][/B](1/1), delay=00:00:02, xdelay=00:00:02, mailer=esmtp, pri=32310, relay=mx4.hotmail.com. [65.55.92.168], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent 
( <201008240653.o7O6rniM010019@www.bazaah.com.br> Queued mail for delivery)
```

Anyone can help me on that?

Really appreciate!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

Have a read through /usr/share/sendmail/cf/README.


----------



## rhasson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey SirDice,

Thanks for your reply, but I already took a look before... I tried changing the /etc/mail/aliases but no success... 

to be honest I don't know too much about it, this is why I'm asking help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

rhasson said:
			
		

> I tried changing the /etc/mail/aliases but no success...


This only changes where mail gets sent to, not where it comes from.


----------



## rhasson (Aug 24, 2010)

So, could you please help me finding it out?

I'm still tring to find, but If I'm asking is because I'm not being able to find by myself..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see a problem in your logfile lines, and your address is perfectly valid (http://www.bazaah.com.br has a valid DNS A record, which is enough to have the email accepted). The fact that the IP address resolves back to bazaah.com.br instead of to http://www.bazaah.com.br is not really relevant, because bazaah.com.br resolves to the correct A record as well. So it is unclear to me what the actual problem is.


----------



## rhasson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello DutchDaemon,

I'm very thankful for your reply!

Let me try to clarify the scenario.

Those emails are being sent from a PHP application.

My concern is: if the email is being sent from something@[b][u]www[/u][/b].domain.com will cause some issues (like be rejected, considred as spam), because an email should be something@domain.com without *www*

So, this is why I was trying to search something to make the "from" looks like that -> from=<daemon@bazaah.com.br>

I don't if my concern is true or not 

Thanks!


----------



## quintessence (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,

Send mail through your php application with additional parameters on mail function *-fdaemon@bazaah.com.br* 


> The additional_parameters parameter can be used to pass additional flags as command line options to the program configured to be used when sending mail, as defined by the sendmail_path configuration setting. For example, this can be used to set the envelope sender address when using sendmail with the -f sendmail option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never heard of any mail filter software discriminating against 'www' in a hostname ... Plenty of web stores, mailing lists, etc., send mail from daemon@www type addresses without problems.


----------



## rhasson (Aug 26, 2010)

DutchDaemon,

Really appreciate your reply and helping me understanding that. 

I will keep looking on the logs, if some ISP block or not, but as you explained I believe that will be ok.

quintessence,

Thanks for your tip as well! if I face issues for sure that will try your implementation tip!

Thanks all!


----------

